# EPC light; gas disabled



## azncandyman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I was driving last night; gasing about 50-70% and the engine cuts out. EPC light appears and the gas peddle was diabled. I turned the car off and back on it drove fine.

Whats going on???!? I googled a bit and people were talking about bad ECUs or coilpacks. I did a VAG-COM scan and it came up with some over tourque code. 

Car is chipped with exhaust.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

I had EXACT same problem. Replace your crankshaft position sensor.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Well thats what I was told to do at least. Problem seemed to be fixed, but came back once yesterday. I have a feeling it is the fuel filter, because on my father's other [non-german] cars he has had the same problem and all three times he had it [on different cars] it was the fuel filter.

When I had my crankshaft position sensor changed, the shop told me my fuel filter looked relatively new so they didn't change it. Maybe it was installed wrong and that is what is causing this problem.

Bump for anyone else who has had this problem and hopefully fixed it?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I had this problem but only when I was using cruise control :screwy: I just don't use the CC anymore


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

The first time I had the problem was when I was using cruise control.
Also haven't used it since, and it has happened three times since.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to have this happen to me ALL the time. I probably described it about 100x on forums and nobody really knew what it was. I would always have my power cut and my EPC light come on while exiting a turn at part throttle while going to mash it and building boost it would just cut power right there. I got so used to it I was just roll starting the car in whatever gear I was in and would keep beating on it! It was funny I'd warn people who drove my car without me in it that this might happen and they would freak out.

Between the time period that I had that issue and the repair I did two things:

1. I had a vacuum leak under the intake manifold and I fixed it.
2. I replaced the intake air temperature sensor which is located on the intake manifold and was a $17 part from worldimpex.com

After that our friendly EPC light didn't show up again until my MAP sensor blew out a few weeks later. After that fix I never saw it again.

I think that this light comes on because one of the sensors are reporting something drastically wrong back to the ECU. Camshaft position sensor could say the cams are 180' off target, when they are not. Temp sensor could say the temperature drastically increased when it didn't. MAP sensor could see way too much boost and would cut power. I know that I'm not directly telling you what to fix here but I'm not sure there is anyway to find out. I'd start with the cheap stuff and work your way up the ladder. There are only so many sensors in our cars and the car produces more power and runs better when they are all in good condition.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Got a link to a IAT DIY?
I think I may order that tonight. I'm a preventative maintenance person, not a fix-it-when-it-breaks person.
It sounds rather easy, but I don't have a pic of my engine up close so I can't quite picture where it is.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

No need for a DIY : )

If you have a 225 motor then it's the sensor on the front of the intake manifold about 1" away from the throttle body. Remove a little 6mm allen head or torx bit bolt and electrical connector - pop the sensor out and put the new one in.

Looks like this:


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

I want to bump this cause it just happened to me twice coming home from a 7 hour drive and scared the piss out of me. 

Tags: EPC Error light, Electronic Power Control, power loss

I have a 2000 Audi TT, stock, though the cat has been deleted and it's old. Driving down I used Cruise Control with zero problems, Driving back up I was fine until while going up a small hill (thus the car was under load and building pressure) the EPC light came on and killed power. I pulled over, shut off the car let it sit, started it back up and then all was fine.

Since I'm now super paranoid, I tried to replicate the problem and turned on my Cruise Control. Sure enough same issue. I restart the car and drive with no CC for the rest of the way and have had zero issues.

After searching in various threads, it appears to me that it could be a variety of issues, starting from simple, like a boost leak, spark plugs, crank-shaft sensor, to more serious like ECU problems.

I'll see if I can have a shop test for a boost leak (it's winter here and I don't have a garage) while also doing my sparkplugs (needed to be changed anyways) and I will pray that will fix it. I was already planning on doing my Timing Belt, Water Pump, tensioner service lin the middle of January, so while they have the engine apart, I hope they can fix this.


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

I had this dam problem!!!

I got giac chipped and it happened because of the extra boost and because I had a huge boost leak!!

1. Check for boost leaks
2.Vaccum Leaks
3. Grease your diverter valve this fixed my problem
**I get the epc light when I dont grease the dv


----------

